

Apple granted patent on wireless ordering "in the vicinity of an establishment" - callmeed
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=8,072,956&OS=8,072,956&RS=8,072,956

======
D_Drake
Is it just me or does this patent appear to be describing someone using a
mouth to send a verbal order to an ear, which is processed by a brain, with
the resulting sequence of actions being held in a thought.

Doesn't NFC technology already cover this?

------
yagibear
Why require that preferences be stored on the local server, rather than the
wireless client?

------
callmeed
I wonder if this is a threat to things like Square's Card Case or even Google
Wallet.

------
chrisdew
There's prior art - I ordered drinks by SMS in a cinema several years ago.

